# Pain after HSG - anyone had that?



## Lilly123

Well it is a day since my HSG and tonight I started getting pains... like wind in my bladder and uterus pain and also its hurts if I go to the toilet for number 2 - (sorry tmi) - but you know when you have your period and you go to the toilet for no 2 and it hurts - it feels like that.. dont know if it is my intestines or what but I feel very tender.. any advice?:hug:


----------



## miel

mmm...weird...

i did not have any pains at all after it or any discharge either ...

do you have any bleeding Tanya?

i will said if you still hurt tomorrow you should go see a doc...


----------



## JASMAK

When I had mine, I was very sore and very tender for several days. I felt like pinching type pains in probably my cervix area. I can't remember pain in my abdomen. I also spotted for several days. With mine, they had a hard time getting the cerix-openers (can't remember the real term - lol!) and they had a hard time with the tube thingy. I suppose that is why it hurt so bad. Did they have difficulty? They did say that some women barely feel anything, while others (like me) have to be treated afterwards (I was watched in a bed with oxygen, blood pressure cuff etc for about 2hrs afterwards). If you are having abdominal pain that is really bad...I would go get it checked in case it is unrelated, or perhaps you might be having a reaction to the dye???


----------



## BizyBee

I had some minor cramping and spotting for a few days, but it wasn't too bad. I agree with Jasmak that you might want to get it checked if it persists because you may have a reaction to the dye or an infection.


----------



## Lilly123

thanks - feels a bit better today - there is discharge but like egg white when you ovulate.... I still feel very tender but thats it.. will see how day goes and might phone doc later... thanks for advice xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Oh yes - forgot to mention.. they did have trouble getting the catheter in as my cervix was quite closed so took a bit of force...:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Glad it feels better. It most likely is tender due to the trouble they had getting the catheter in. :hugs:


----------



## chefamy1122

Glad you are feeling better today. I remember when I had mine, I was kind of bloated for a day or 2, but not really in pain.


----------



## Lilly123

pain is going now.. not as bad as yesterday.. I think I am just tender... thanks for the support xxx


----------

